# flowers....



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Grace

PRETTY!!!! The image thread has been lax lately. I shorely doos wanna see s'more.

Oops. Wrong thread about language probs. snicker


----------



## strollingbones

i hope everyone will post their flowers.....or just flowers ....


----------



## Grace

I will see if I can find some decent ones today. Been getting my house ready for a potential new roomie. Lucky me. 
But I'll see if I can find a pretty flower or two.


----------



## Grace




----------



## Douger

Ok


----------



## Douger

zz


----------



## Grace

Damn, Douger. Can I have a small parcel to build a very small house where you live?


----------



## Grace

Hold on. I'd have to leave this:


----------



## Douger

ss


----------



## Douger

Or


----------



## Grace

Ok already! Show me the plot where I can build a tumbleweed house!!


----------



## Douger

Tumbleweed ?


----------



## Dabs

Oh wow, such great flower pictures y'all!
I honestly don't know how yunz do it, whether it be wild flowers or flowers you plant every year and keep in a flower garden, or a hanging basket.
I don't have a green thumb, I can kill a fake plant


----------



## elvis




----------



## Dabs

elvis said:


>



Venus Flytrap??...or No??
Anyway, it's something with a creepy look


----------



## Grace

Douger said:


> Tumbleweed ?





tumbleweed houses - Google Search

Tumbleweed houses ^


----------



## Grace

Dabs said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venus Flytrap??...or No??
> Anyway, it's something with a creepy look
Click to expand...


Yep. Used to have on on my window sill. The like little bits of raw beef if you can't feed them live flies.


----------



## elvis

Dabs said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venus Flytrap??...or No??
> Anyway, it's something with a creepy look
Click to expand...


yes.


----------



## syrenn

If i can get my freaking laptop to recognize my sd card...... 




ill be back!


----------



## peach174

So can I Dabs. I'm doing good with my strawberries though. I almost killed one group of them this spring. But they are coming back.
They are beautiful pictures !


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Douger

This reminds me of the seventies.


----------



## eots

strollingbones said:


>




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLsm-G_fDC4]&#x202a;wookie foot.mov&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mawlarky




----------



## mawlarky




----------



## mawlarky




----------



## mawlarky




----------



## mudwhistle

Some of my favorite flowers......


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## mudwhistle

*BROWN MOREL MUSHROOM (EDIBLE)*






*CHICKEN OF THE WOODS (Edible)*


----------



## Douger

Nicaraguan style.


----------



## Sallow

Nice pictures!


----------



## Douger

Mas.


----------



## mudwhistle

Seeing this in the woods will give a Morel hunter a heart-attack.​


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooooo now i am hungry lol its a long time till morel season


----------



## syrenn

Double delights, and palmeria...how can you go wrong 


Great pics mud!


----------

